# Kenwood - DDX7017, Ipod Interface, and Satelite Tuner



## miketice (Dec 10, 2004)

Does anyone know if the Kenwood Ipod Interface and the Kenwood Sirius Sat. Tuner can be connected simultaneously to the Kenwood - DDX7017?
It looks like they both use the same port.


----------



## gti19403 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Kenwood - DDX7017, Ipod Interface, and Satelite Tuner (miketice)*

if you're talking about the directed electronics sirius tuner then your answer is yes. the tuner has a pass thru port that the ipod interface plugs into then the tuner plugs into the changer port on your hu


----------

